# Travel Destinations > North America >  Which is your favorite festival?

## GFI

Hello friends,
Share your most favorite festival in the world which is coming soon.
Regards,

----------


## jason

My favorite festivals are Virginia Spring Show, Craftsmen's Classic Arts & Crafts, VA and Jubilee in the Breaks, VA. I love to participate and have fun with my friends.

----------


## mdlance

I like Christmas, the family gathering, and all the love and good wishes.I liked any race which had a cut scene that hinted at Monument valley content as DLC.

----------


## rockmichale

Christmas is my favorite festival.  Christmas is celebrated on 25 th December of Every Year. It is ad annual holiday. It is Christian festival. Christians celebrate Christmas Day for the anniversary of the birth of Jesus of Nazareth, a spiritual leader whose teachings form the basis of their religion.It is very popular day in the world.

----------


## razerparero

Christ mas is my favorite festival. It is a big festival celebrating in my country. In this festival people buy new things and shopkeepers or big mall giving discounts on purchasing things. On Christ mas in our office we have one week holiday. We are enjoying this full week, we traveling to famous places or visiting relatives home.

----------


## travelagent

my favorite festival is Eid ul-Fitr .All family members meet in once place and spend whole day together

----------


## winslettom

Christmas is my favorite festival. Day is an annual commemoration of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated generally on December 25 as a religious and cultural holiday by billions of people around the world. These days people are celebrate.

----------


## peat

I love any such occasion where every one in the town or the locality enjoys. Here in Ireland, St. Patrick’s Day is one of the major festivals of the year. And apart from that I always eagerly wait for Halloween.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

Xmas is my preferred celebration. Xmas is famous on 25 th January of Every Year. It is ad yearly holiday. It is Religious celebration. Honest enjoy Xmas Day for the wedding birthday of the entry into the world of God of Nazareth, a religious innovator whose lessons type the foundation their belief.It is very popular day in the world.

----------


## pintoo

my favorite festival IS CHRISTMAS

----------


## eunice01

For me my favorite festival is the Cherry Blossom Festival in Japan...


I love flowers and cherry blossom is my favorite, I was fascinated by its pink color...^_^

----------


## devincard01

Christmas  is my preferred celebration. Xmas is famous on 25 th Dec of Every Year. It is ad yearly holiday. It is Religious celebration. Honest enjoy Xmas Day for the birthday of the delivery of God of Nazareth, a religious innovator whose lessons type the foundation their belief.It is very well-known day in the world.

----------


## Nancy99

Dussehera and Diwali. Dussehera is celebrated 10 days and Diwali is the festival of light

----------


## mikehussy

My favorite festival is Christmas Day. Christmas Day is an annual commemoration of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated generally on December 25 as a religious and cultural holidays by billions of people around the world.

----------


## Eithan

My favorite festival is also Christmas . for like it there are many reasons first is it comes in Winter season. I like winter .  
AT Christmas all family members collect together and there all a lots of fun and enjoyment there .


Opelika hotels

----------


## johan

Xmas and New Year is my favorite festival. These are festival of happiness and love.

----------


## jack parker

My favourite festival is Christmas and I wish to enjoy the same this time in Boston. When I was small I went to Boston and visited some of the good places. So if you really want to enjoy your favourite festival then pack your bags and fly to Boston.

----------


## sophiewilson

I personally am a big fan of music festivals. This year I attended the Sziget Festival, Hungary. Woaaahh.. Those 7 days were just so much fun!

----------


## mathew999john

Christmas is my favourite festival because it is a big celebrating day of a year. Last Christmas I purchased iPhone 5 @ USD 688 from NYC.

----------


## yasvi

I love all the festivals. Among them Durga puja is one of my favorite festivals.  	
Durga Puja, the most happening festival of the Bengalis can be sensed with its spurt of fanfare on all the four days of the Durga Puja festival. This autumnal festival popularly known as Sharodotsav, recalls the power of female Shakti symbolized by the Goddess Durga who slays asura to reestablish peace and sanctity on earth again. Bengalis all over the world during these days of Durga Puja rejoice to their heart's content reconnecting with friends and relatives. Durga Puja is an occasion when the familiar sound of Dhak, Dhunuchi nachh,the mild fragrance of Shiuli, gives a familiar tug to every Bengali heart.
This festival involves the worship of Shakti i.e Goddess Durga. The legend Shakti lays back to the story of Mahisasur, a powerful daemon also known as the Buffalo Daemon. Through years of intense praying and worship he got boon from Lord Brahma that no power could him making him invincible. But once the divine powers were bestowed upon him, he started ravaging the whole world and killing people and eventually wanted to uproot the Gods too. The Gods, in dismay, combined their powers to create a beautiful maiden, and each placed his or her most potent weapon in one of her ten hands riding a lion. Durga killed Mahisasur and won the heaven back for the Gods.

----------


## BartonDenley

Here are some of my favourite festival around the world. Mardi Gras in USA, Carnaval in Brazil, Semana Santa in Guatemala, Il Palio in Italy, La Tomatina in Spain, Diwali in India, Día de Muertos in Mexico and Noche de los Rábanos in Mexico

----------


## atlasequipments

Christmas is my favorite festival ever. I loved to enjoy always that festival.

----------


## Darshak

I liked any race which had a cut scene that hinted at Monument valley content as DLC.

----------


## herryjohn

My favorite festival is Strawberry Festival and it is running at this time at 303 North Lemon St., Plant City, Florida.

----------


## robert.nun

I love Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I am Indian so Diwali is my favourite festival.In Diwali  the family gathering, and all the love and good wishes.

----------


## davidsmith36

Diwali is my favorite festival

----------


## Kiwi123

Carnival (South America) / Mardi Gras (New Orleans, USA). Lots of fun in both places.

----------


## Funny

Of course celebrity festival.

----------

